# My Man Cave



## Nissan-SR20-Man

My first dedicated room

I spent very little, I did all the work myself. This is awesome to my liking, others here have spent 20X times what I spent. This suits me fine. Currently waiting for 2011 recievers to come out and upgrade with external emotiva amps. I need more power and a healthy sub system.

Older 5.1 Onkyo driving 8 speakers and no sub - need a new avr to switch video, and more power
who says min of 6ohms??

Athena Technologies Audition Series
AS-F2 - L & R
AS-C1 - Centers - Times 2
AS-B2 - surrounds
AS-B1 - surrounds

AE4000 projector
135" Fixed Frame Screen

HTPC
x64 Win 7
20HDD Disk 4U Server Case with only 8HDD installed
5.8TB - Full
4 TB of movies - 80% 720P or better
HDMI out
Gyration Music Remote via RF controling everything from anywhere in the house, and outside
Ir blasters, etc....
Leaning towards voice recognition, but have doubts

Xbox 360
Xbox
Wii


Before Furniture



















After Furniture


----------



## engtaz

Sweet setup. Congrats


----------



## bambino

Nice room! I really need to get my theater going, seeing all these builds and helping a family member on theirs is starting to make me envious.:hissyfit:


----------



## Beansrdone

Very nice room. Good work, now go enjoy some movies.


----------



## celica_pete21

Very nice!!! Love the red/black. :T my two favorite colors!!! Definitely very cool.


----------



## smurphy522

Very nice indeed. You may think about bringing in the fronts a bit - from the side walls that is. Even a few inches may improve the imaging and bass response but just a thought. Can't tell what it sounds like from the picture. Best of luck. Very classy indeed!


----------



## Nissan-SR20-Man

smurphy522 said:


> You may think about bringing in the fronts a bit - from the side walls that is. Even a few inches may improve the imaging and bass response but just a thought. Can't tell what it sounds like from the picture. Best of luck.


I bought the F,L,C,SR L, and SR R brand new from Best Buy. Fell in love, my first real speakers and new. I have been operating on old Onkyo 90x5 (brochure, actually only 90x2 and like 35x5???)

I bought another center and rear surround pair from ebay - $60 total

I want a used onkyo 1007-3007 or newer 08' series when 2011's hit. An external emotiva for fronts + AVR for other sounds good. A new, not out yet Emotiva XPR-7 @350 RMS x 7 @8 ohms makes me weak in the knees. More power from an AVR and then possibly external amp would wake up the room.

The fronts really need more power. Manufacture 250 RMS rating and I've got no more than 90:hissyfit:.

The room was a totally unfinished basement. I did everything in about 6-7 months and saved a ton of $$$.

13' x 45' room fully insulated and drywalled. 12ga in wall rated speaker wire with binding post plates in seven locations. Dual sub rca wall plate. Master plate with all speaker, sub and HDMI video connections to DIY rack. DIY flush mount wall rack with painted black wood shelves. 40A of dedicated power with 8 duplex outlets. Remote control dimmers.

NEVER PAINT RED! - 5 coats of sherwin williams top duration on the walls and it looks great. But it cost me...mental note - make the wife pick a different color.

The risers are just 2"x10" on edge, boxes with plywood (10" front, 20" rear) - total cost about $120. I covered them with scrap carpet and padding from the basement.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Sherwin Williams and it took 5 coats? WOW. And I'm assuming you did a primer?

Nice setup. I wish my wife would have let me do 3 rows with risers.


----------



## Nissan-SR20-Man

HuskerOmaha said:


> Sherwin Williams and it took 5 coats? WOW. And I'm assuming you did a primer?\QUOTE]
> 
> I used the Sherwin Williams super duper color match primer technology.... Yeah the grey primer, and it didn't make it any easier.
> 
> Something like this, due to red having so much pigment, the ratio from pigment to base coat is way off. this only happens to reds I guess.
> 
> Either way 2 gallons per coat, 5 coats... do the math. I believe the new stuff from lowes with primer in it would have done better at half the cost of SW
> 
> I called SW and also submitted emails, not ripping them, but complaining that I believe the paint is inferior. They pretty much laughed at me and blamed the "painting technician" aka me. I bought their rollers, their primer, their paint, their tape..hmmmmm I have never heard so many excuses before.
> 
> I had about $450-500 in red, $120 in Grey for ceiling, and $75 in primer plus all of the other . Not happy, could have bought an AVR for that.
> 
> Oh Well


----------



## fitzwaddle

Cool setup! Curious, why are there (apparently) two pairs of side surrounds - two on the floor on stands, and two on brackets on the side walls?


----------



## TypeA

Love the color choice. Pics of this kind of system help so much with the waf in my own situation. "See honey, see how modestly I built a theater compared to this guy?"


----------



## Stroud Creek

I would love to have a room like that to watch Collage Football


----------



## TD10XGUY

Wow that room really pops! Nice work


----------



## Sirbrine

That's a really sharp looking room. Comfortable furniture, cool lights even an exit sign!

I'm always impressed by people who are skilled enough to do the work themselves too. I can do it but I'm s-l-o-w and maybe not so good at finish work.

What are your plans with respect to adding subwoofers?


----------



## Ed H

Excellent Man Cave! And great idea with 2x10s for risers. Where did you get the theater seats? Nice! :T


----------



## Spock

Beautiful!


----------



## JBrax

Now that's a nice setup. Hail to the mancave.


----------



## Nissan-SR20-Man

Thanks guys, someone was really fishing around some old threads. I am still rocking and loving it


----------



## wxthomson

Very nice!!


----------



## bawward

Can your old xbox corded controllers reach the sitting area? (asking because I had that problem) 

Also, I hate painting red. Along with being an architect, I was a general contractor for awhile, hated red. sometimes I had better luck just tinting the primer a red color rather than the grey they recommended, sometimes the grey limited the coats to just 3, but nice job all the same! (and where did you get those seats?)


----------



## Nissan-SR20-Man

I use xbox extension cords, and also usb extensions for the xbox360 too. The only thing that sucks is the wii standing in front of the projector??? should have guessed


----------



## Homeincontrol

Very nice setup, everything works well in the space!


----------



## mi2cv

I like it! You have pretty much the same loveseats as I do-they are so comfy. Nice to see your riser solution, that gives me another idea when I build mine this month. I just wish I could cover the sides with matching carpet, but my cat has claws still, and would abuse it.

Did you use satin finish paint?


----------



## scoma

Very nice man cave. I am sure you will really enjoy this. I love the huge from screen and the risers. Power to the man cave!


----------



## Nissan-SR20-Man

I watch movies or play xbox almost every other day. I have about 1100hours on the panasonic projector. it is the best money I have ever spent. I am planning on upgrading the audio system soon. I can't wait for real, modern amplifier to power my setup. it should wake it up nicely

The wife actually loves it too. She can work everything herself, with some help sometimes. It is pretty simple to run, its all pc based for movies and audio. The wife is really proud of my work and makes it a point to invite our/her friends over for dinner and a movie. You should see the look on the faces when they see the room, it's even funnier when they see my 1080p projector smoking their lcd tv quality. Most of them are breathless, i usually throw on some imax presentations or other random 1080p movies to show off a little.

Call of duty is the $hit on the screen, i usually throw call of duty parties and play split screen. Even split screen, each half is 11' wide x 3' high. The total screen is like 11' x 6' (11' 3" diag)


----------



## patt107

What color red is that? my wife wants red and she let me wire the living room so I need to suggest a red that I can live with. Nice setup!!
pat


----------



## Todd Anderson

Nice job! Looks great ---->. Love the "EXIT" sign


----------



## Nissan-SR20-Man

patt107 said:


> What color red is that? my wife wants red and she let me wire the living room so I need to suggest a red that I can live with. Nice setup!!
> pat


The red is "heartthrob red" #6866
The black is "blackmagic" #6991
The grey is "serious grey" #6256

All are from sherwin williams, the numbers are sherwin williams numbers.

The are unbelievable in person. My wife picked them out, and by some silly act of god they ended up being ohio state colors almost exactly


----------

